# Will the Spurs ever go through a re-building season?



## Punk (Feb 4, 2010)

I've been thinking about this and it seems like almost every team reaches their peak before a new decade or year comes in and they slowly start going downhill until they become a sub .500 team in a rebuilding mode.

Celtics, Lakers and Cavs have all gone through it. Do you think in the next 6 years the Spurs will end up a losing team trying to rebuild once Parker, Manu and Duncan are retired or on the edge of retirement?

I honestly see the signs of this happening right now.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Ya know Parker's only 28? It's far more likely he leaves the Spurs than retires within the next 6 years. That said, Pop and Duncan are more then likely going to retire before then, which should signify the Spurs rebuilding. However, they already have some good, young pieces to build around- namely George Hill and Dejuan Blair. Maybe even Tiago Splitter?


----------

